# موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========
​
*​


----------



## عبدالسلام سالم (19 مارس 2009)

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## wchelsea (20 مارس 2009)

بسرعه الله يخليك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## I love life (20 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه
مشكووووور


----------



## محمود33 (21 مارس 2009)

أين الموسوعة ممكن الرد بسرعة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 مارس 2009)

*Algebra/Trigonometry/Vectors*

قبل البدء فى الموسوعة هناك بعض المبادئ الأساسية يجب معرفتها أولا ، إليكم هذه الدروس
----------------------------------------



------------------------------------------



------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------



------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------



----------------------------------
تابعونى​


----------



## زيد جبار (27 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا ... يا استاذ مصطفى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## axxa (29 مارس 2009)

:34:جزاك الله خيرا:34:بس ياريت تجمعلنا الدروس دة مرة واحدة لأن في صور كتير آوي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

حاضر سأجمعهم فى ملف واحد


----------



## axxa (30 مارس 2009)

:34:شكرا لاهتمامك والرد :32:


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا أخ مصطفى

تحياتــى


----------



## moaedkamel (2 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا المساعده اريد تقرير عن اجهاد القص


----------



## moaedkamel (2 أبريل 2009)

اريد مشروع عن مقاومة المواد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*تجميع الدروس*

تم تجميع الدروس السابقة والآتية أيضا فى ملف واحد 

رابط التحميل 

http://ifile.it/ulzm9gb​


----------



## kimo10 (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى
و أفادنا بعلمك و عملك


----------



## axxa (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## caqiil (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي رأينا الموضوع الدي قدمت لنا و لكن نرجو منك أن ترسلنا البقية-أعني بقية الموسوغات وخاصة موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## caqiil (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

:58:شكرا أخي رأينا الموضوع الدي قدمت لنا و لكن نرجو منك أن ترسلنا البقية-أعني بقية الموسوغات وخاصة موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## basur (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sandebad (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في النمدجة (simulation(


----------



## algabry (14 أغسطس 2010)

مششششششششششششكوووووووووور 
بس مش عارف انزل الرابط
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أحمد تمي (30 أبريل 2011)

الأختبارات الاتلافية للمعادن


----------



## jassim78 (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي بس الصور محذوفة ممكن اتسويها على شكل ملف pdf


----------

